# Weight loss



## Baby1155 (Oct 1, 2003)

I've been losing weight pretty steadily since I have gone on meds for my IBS... about 10lbs last month alone. I am happy about this because I am overweight to begin with, but I was wondering if this has happened to other people. My theory is that since food stays in my stomach longer I dont need to eat as much as I did before in order to stay full. Does this seem right? Just wondering if anyone had a similar experience or knows anything about it. Thanks!


----------



## iambalthazar (Mar 14, 2003)

Yeah, I've lost about 20 lbs. I'm actually not happy about this, because 20 lbs lighter, I feel really weak, tired, and just not too good.


----------



## asian_girl (Aug 22, 2003)

hey baby, i lost ten pounds last two weeks, and believe me, when you start eating normally, you PACK ON THE POUNDS!!! dont mean to burst your bubble, but yeah, your metabolism slows down.


----------



## marvin3784 (Nov 17, 2002)

I lost 40 pounds last school year.


----------



## Baby1155 (Oct 1, 2003)

Has anyone gained weight? I think the more normally I eat the more I lose... is that the same for other people or not?


----------



## iambalthazar (Mar 14, 2003)

I lose weight when I eat normally.


----------



## asian_girl (Aug 22, 2003)

i gain when i eat more


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

asiangirl, i think its pretty normal to put on weight when you eat more. lol. Er...Baby, try to eat normally, but healthy. I do not think your theory is right. Explain to me why food stays in your stomach earlier, im not sure i understand what you are saying.You should not be losing weight with IBS so you know. If you are very worried then please go to your doctor.Nikki


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 19, 2002)

I've had really bad IBS attacks for the past couple of weeks and I also had the stomach flu earlier this week. I've lost about 7 pounds in just over a week...CRAZY! Not so happy about it 'cause I'm tiny anyways...arg...I lost a lot of weight when I started on IBS meds and changed my diet but now I'm usually pretty steady...maybe 5 pounds loss/gain. I have trouble gaining weight back tho...Hugz,Kestrel


----------



## iambalthazar (Mar 14, 2003)

KESTREL! Me too!


----------



## Baby1155 (Oct 1, 2003)

Hey nikki,I have IBS-D and while it seems obvious that hainvg D would make you lose weight. That never really happened for me. It hasn't been since I went on meds and have been learning to control my IBS that I have lost weight. I feel like when I had D, it made me hungry because my stomach was constantly empty. Now I feel like I need to eat much less in order to stay full. This has meant that I've been losing weight. I don't know if this is actually why I'm losing weight... thats why I posted about it. Thanx for all the responses guys.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Weight loss is not meant to be an IBS symptom, and i believe that with IBSyou are not actually losing nutrients from your food.You will have to check with Kmottus there. Im not sure i understand what you are getting at saying you feel you are more hingry when you have D. Having D would not make your food move faster out of your stomach.


----------



## MelissaAnn83 (Sep 8, 2003)

I also have been slowly lossing weight. before I was diagnosed w/ IBS-C I was taking diet pills and went from about 145 down to about 130(that was at christmas) a couple months ago I was diagnosed and put on Zelnorm and I still am steadily lossing weight(down to 125) I think the main reason is that I figured out that eatting a big meal realy upsets me IBS, so I stick to a couple small low fat meals.


----------



## Kyleogeous (Dec 26, 2002)

One week I lost 20 lbs. from my worst IBS ever. Then I lost 20 in the next month. I am an 18 year old guy and now 130 lbs. (used to be 175ish) I had so many many tests after that and nothing came back. I also notice that I gain and loose about 5 lbs a day (wake up 130; afternoon 135; evening 130 again it is crazy!!)


----------



## Kipps (Feb 18, 2003)

I've lost about 25 pounds in the last 5 months. I haven't really been eating less. Does anyone have any suggestions as to what's going on?


----------



## kearan (Sep 30, 2003)

what medication are you guys taking?i was prescribed dicetel and i haven't noticed any of this


----------



## Kyleogeous (Dec 26, 2002)

I take Hyscyamine (generic for Levbid) It is a nice anti-spasmodic (spelling?) I take 2 pills in the morning and 2 at night. Does the trick, but drys out the body. It made my eye sight worse and I am super sensitive to the sun. It also makes my mouth dry, BUT it is well worth it







I can eat more things and go out from it.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hmm... look with the weight loss thing don't mess around. If you are really worried you should go talk to your doc. Nobody here is qualified to tell you what is normal and what is not- and i wouldn't want anything to happen to anyone because they got the wrong advice form someone in here.My words of wisdom: if you are worried. See your doc. This place can ofer you support, advice, but it no substitue for a doc.Nikki


----------



## CTgirl1984 (Aug 28, 2003)

Hey everyone,Last year was my first year of college and I gained some weight. I went from about 115 to 125. Then, when school was ending my IBS symptoms began. Over the summer, I lost almost 20 pounds. I wasn't exercising or anything, just eating differently because of the IBS. Now I'm only about 105 or 110 lbs. (I know this sounds tiny but I'm also very short).Anyway, the point of all that is that I think it's normal to lose weight with IBS. I'm not on any meds, but I think I lost weight because with my IBS there were some days I didn't feel like eating much. Not to mention, I had to cut a lot of fattening foods out of my diet, and started eating healthier. Now I am back in school and my symptoms don't seem to be as bad lately, so I have been reaching for the junk food, but I have also been working out 4-5 times a week to keep the weight off. Before I lost all this weight, I didn't feel fat, but now that I am thinner I feel great! It is the only good thing that's come out of my IBS.


----------



## paperbag (Sep 11, 2003)

hey kyle im totally the same way. i have to force myself to eat as much as food possible or i lose weight (i can lose 3-8 pounds just by going to sleep!). losing weight might seem cool for girls but when you're a guy its not attractive to be skinny and frail. my job requires alot of exercise, my disposition requires that im always moving, so couple that with a high metabolism and sensitive-to-fatty-foods IBS-D its a constant battle to remain even on the skinny side for my height.its ok though, you just have to get used to living in your own body. IBS provides plenty to worry about, lets try not to add weight issues to the pile.


----------



## iambalthazar (Mar 14, 2003)

When I went to the doctor last week, he wasn't concerned about the weight loss. Is that weird?


----------



## peggyk (Oct 13, 2003)

I've been concerned with the weight loss thing. My first semester with IBS I lost about 20 pounds, I have now lost about 10 more. This concerns me because I don't have much more I can lose. I was going to talk to my doctor about it - it seems disconcerting that your doctor didn't think it important.


----------



## rarr (Nov 2, 2003)

my weight tends to fluctuate...actually the exact same thing that happened to CTgirl is what I went through...gained weight the first year of uni and by final exams I was losing (b/c getting sick more often)over the summer I lost weight and it hasn't really stopped. It was great at first, but I'm a pretty tiny person as it is and if it doesn't stop soon I'm scared I may begin to look sickly. I don't eat very much b/c I'm always afraid of not feeling good and I've slowly started to workout again...How are other people managing? Does anyone happen to have an amazing food/fitness scheldule that they're on??


----------



## PandoraNS (Nov 9, 2003)

I lost weight when I first had IBS over this past summer but since I started taking Dicyclomine (anyone else take this?) it has evened out. I don't think I'm necessarily getting any better though but there hasn't been any rapid weight loss...


----------



## saspie (Dec 5, 2003)

i was only diagnosed with ibs on friday and have lost 2 or 3 pounds due to the fact i was in agony







and as a result couldnt eat, i had toast and eggs this morning, but my stomasch still hurts, the pain hasnt gone away copmpletely,







despite taking my tablets (mebeverine) i dont mind losing weight,







i gained 3 stone while i was pregnant and still have about 1/2 a stone to lose!


----------

